# Halloween gift for Christmas



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So we have this grab bag for Christmas. Normally someone just grabs something form their house and wraps and up as a gift. Last year I got this ceramic puppy dog which sits at my desk at work. Well, this year I gave the gift of ACC. You can probably guessed it is one of those half skeletons. I wrap his butt up and putt him in a box. I have pictures of it. The Christmas party is tomorrow so you know I will get shots of them opening it. I can't wait. Anyone else do the same?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol thats frickin great! can't wait to see pictures of the person that opens it. hehehe


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Man, DT you give good gifts.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope they don't take it the wrong way!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You're asking if I give away skellie torsos??????? Hell no, lol. I'm a rich and wealthy miser................


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Halloween gifts for Christmas? Hell yeah! And if Vlad is a good boy, Santa may leave him something Halloween related here to open this Sunday!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, but Vlad isn't a good boy. But you should give him something anyway. Maybe a Blucky doll that Vlad can change its diapers; you know a blucky that wets itself.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Feed me Change me Burp me Bucky

Damn all that money wasted on barbie dolls if i only knew sooner...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

http://craftyrobot.com/monsterstockings.html

you could get one of these. !


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So, I guess my gift was the hit of the year. The Eng that got him wouldn't trade him with anyone. My package was picked first. It made me smile when I kept hearing everyone asking to trade with him but he wouldn't. Here are some photos of the night. I also got a shot of what my buddy got. It wasn't as neat as my skeleton but it was funny. It is the last photo here.

















http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/DSC03015.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/DSC03018.jpg
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/DSC03019.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/DSC03032.jpg


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I gave my mom a full bucky skeleton complete with old world toe pincher coffin and hot glue webber last year, problem now is that her gift expectations from me have been set alittle bit high  

This year shes getting tools for halloween construction. :jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think that is cool.
I wouldn't mind getting everything halloween for xmas, after all it's what I would get for me.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish someone got ME a half Bucky! I made sure to ask for stuff that can be used to make Halloween things... tools!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

My mother in law gave me these cool glass Halloween-themed drink/cocktail stirrers - two are jack o' lanterns, one is a bat, a spider, a candycorn, and a cat.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

What a cool gift!! I would love to get a skeleton torso for Christmas.

My aunt gave me a Halloween Lantern & black candles for my birthday. I love getting Halloween presents anytime of the year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually I did get a Halloween item this yr from a friend of mine ..we had a round robin party after Xmas and exchanged gifts..
She got me a 6ft inflatable globe with ghosts in it and bats that fly around..
I'll prob put that in the front yard as a party marker.


----------

